# Patagonia & grizzly management



## 45freezer (Jun 9, 2018)

Noticed that this hasn't been mentioned here, I posted this on Rokslide the other day but will leave it here as well. I encourage you to google "BC grizzly ban" and see what took place here, it's a damn shame and I just wanted to give some more insight into how it came about.

Hey guys,

Have been seeing lots of mentions of Patagonia in the clothing section and seeing lots in the classifieds. They undeniably do make high quality mountaineering gear and I can understand why some people would choose to wear their clothing. That said I get prorated on their gear through my work and won't buy a pair of socks from them...I don't part with my money easy and am always looking for a deal when I can find one. If a company isn't vocally pro hunting that's no deal breaker for me, everyone is entitled to their own views and causes. When a company is openly ANTI hunting though and supports groups that are actively working against my rights as a resident BC hunter I refuse to support them no matter how good the gear/deal is. In 2017, the "wildlife defense league" which is an anti hunting group based in BC, led the charge in having grizzly hunting banned throughout the province...we have the highest (and ever growing) griz population in the world and they need management just like any other species, actually more if you consider their lack of natural predators aside from us. The same group is currently pursuing doing the same with black bear, wolves, coyotes, lynx, cougar and bobcat and are being backed by the Vancouver Patagonia location. Patagonia has taken a hands off approach with this and stated that it has nothing to do with them and is simply an individual franchise decision. That doesn't sit very well with me since WDL events are being hosted at the Patagonia store itself, using the Patagonia name for credibility and the money being donated in the name of Patagonia was presumably earned off the marketing done by the brand itself.

Just thought I would fill you guys in on this, I've mentioned it before on other threads but figured I would drop it here as a reminder to vote with your dollar however you can this season. At this point I would rather hunt late season downpours in cotton mossy oak from walmart and embrace the suck than line Patagonia's pockets and help strip my own rights away, luckily we have companies that offer similar quality and also openly support hunting at a small premium if any.

Stay warm and dry, but first and foremost please support the maintenance of our rights and freedoms wherever possible!


----------



## flyingturbines (Jul 11, 2020)

Well.... That franchise decision would stop me from ever buying Patagonia sooo......


----------



## jcchiles (Oct 25, 2020)

Patagonia is not anti-hunting. They have videos on their website about promoting wild buffalo and showing Native Americans hunting them and then Harvesting the animal and selling meat on their website. I will only buy Patagonia fly fishing equipment, they do much for wilderness And protecting wild ecosystems Let alone their clothing is made using much less resources than other companies.


----------

